# Un-f*cking-believable!



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I now have the choice of sending the letter to the OW fiance (unless he is former by now?) or not. I was concerned with whether she would contact hubby on his b-day or not. Nope, she chose to send him a f*cking text today, to say Happy Father's Day! He just said to me that he got a text from someone saying happy father's day, and he doesn't know who it is. I asked the number because my sister got one this morning as well...and he told me. I started shaking. What part of DO NOT CONTACT does she not f*cking understand?? Now, I did type up an exposure letter to her bf a few weeks ago, but obviously thought too much time had passed to send it to him. Now... since she seems to be testing the waters to try to get in again, should I just send it, and mention today's contact? Hubby and I have been doing well, with minor problems. I seriously am thinking of texting her myself, but I know that would be a bad idea.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

What????? When was last contact??What the heck is wrong with these 'women'? I swear, the moral fiber they lack is unbelievable!!!
Absolutely tell him! I wouldnt send her a text, it might tip her off. Just let the exposure letter be a nice little surprise just like your fathers day gift from her. Good news is -HE TOLD YOU!!!!YAY!!!!!

Btw-why is her number not blocked?


----------



## completely_lost (May 10, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I now have the choice of sending the letter to the OW fiance (unless he is former by now?) or not. I was concerned with whether she would contact hubby on his b-day or not. Nope, she chose to send him a f*cking text today, to say Happy Father's Day! He just said to me that he got a text from someone saying happy father's day, and he doesn't know who it is. I asked the number because my sister got one this morning as well...and he told me. I started shaking. What part of DO NOT CONTACT does she not f*cking understand?? Now, I did type up an exposure letter to her bf a few weeks ago, but obviously thought too much time had passed to send it to him. Now... since she seems to be testing the waters to try to get in again, should I just send it, and mention today's contact? Hubby and I have been doing well, with minor problems. I seriously am thinking of texting her myself, but I know that would be a bad idea.



I would text her right after you send the letter to her bf.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Send it, so next Fathersday H won't get another text...or for any special day for that matter!!!!!!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

completely_lost said:


> I would text her right after you send the letter to her bf.


I would give it time to get there so she cant be on guard or come up with some bs story. Let it be a total shock.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Last contact was March 30. Not blocked because I am illiterate regarding that stuff... it will be NOW. We deleted the number from our phones, but didn't think to block it. And dunno about blocking thru AT&T. But it's being done. My sisters have my back too. 

And definitely YAY on hubby's part.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Last contact was March 30. Not blocked because I am illiterate regarding that stuff... it will be NOW. We deleted the number from our phones, but didn't think to block it. And dunno about blocking thru AT&T. But it's being done. My sisters have my back too.
> 
> And definitely YAY on hubby's part.


So go to your phone bill online and get the number then go online and find out how to block the number or ask someone on TAM how to block on AT&T.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

The next special day I am concerned about is his b-day... 2 weeks away. Father's Day completely was off my radar regarding her attempting. But yes, I will wait and text her after she is blocked on his phone and about a week after the letter goes out. Hopefully, first thing in the morning, I will be able to send.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> The next special day I am concerned about is his b-day... 2 weeks away. Father's Day completely was off my radar regarding her attempting. But yes, I will wait and text her after she is blocked on his phone and about a week after the letter goes out. Hopefully, first thing in the morning, I will be able to send.


Do you know where OW's fiance' works? If you send it to her/his house if they live together she may intercept it. Be sure not to put your address on it so she wont be suspicious and open it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> Do you know where OW's fiance' works? If you send it to her/his house if they live together she may intercept it. Be sure not to put your address on it so she wont be suspicious and open it.


No clue. I know he has Facebook, but not sure if SHE set it up so she could "check up" on us or if he did it himself.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> The next special day I am concerned about is his b-day... 2 weeks away. Father's Day completely was off my radar regarding her attempting. But yes, I will wait and text her after she is blocked on his phone and about a week after the letter goes out. Hopefully, first thing in the morning, I will be able to send.


I understand the birthday concern. My H's is in beginning of July so Im kind of expecting some fishing if she can find a way. BUT HA! He changed his phone number, email address, closed his fb and LinkedIn so it could be a challenge for her to reach him unless she mails something which I dont think she'll do b/c of her job but then again she's done some pretty stupid sh*t that really could/should cost her her job so i guess it could happen. Never can tell what a ho will do, huh?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I jsut walked over to him and he asked me "how are you?"...when I told him I'm ok...(I am. I have calmed down and rational. I will do what I have to do)... but when I said "I'm ok"... he hugged me really tight. He knew how it affected me, I think. I asked if he replied. He said nope, deleted it. So, a plus in that he understands. A plus that he couldn't care less what she thinks. And a plus that I am looking up how to block that b!tch!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I jsut walked over to him and he asked me "how are you?"...when I told him I'm ok...(I am. I have calmed down and rational. I will do what I have to do)... but when I said "I'm ok"... he hugged me really tight. He knew how it affected me, I think. I asked if he replied. He said nope, deleted it. So, a plus in that he understands. A plus that he couldn't care less what she thinks. And a plus that I am looking up how to block that b!tch!


Excellent!!!! He sounds like he is doing great. I think you should ask HIM to block her....See if he
will go that extra mile to move away from her.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> Excellent!!!! He sounds like he is doing great. I think you should ask HIM to block her....See if he
> will go that extra mile to move away from her.


I know he would, if I figure it out and if I ask him. He blocked her on Facebook. And, when he deleted her completely, he pointed out that if he didn't mean to rid himself of her, he could save her under a different name. And no, he didn't do that lol. So, yea, once it's figured out, she will be blocked.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

if she is on FB I would flame her so bad I know not the right thing to do but it sounds awesome!
Send that letter ASAP! Glad he told you.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Maricha:

Don't let her fu*k with your mind. You husband and you seem to be back on track -- focus on the all the positives and how far you have come. This will pass -- with time --. Just enjoy each other !!


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Did he send a NC letter?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

youre doing good maricha75, sounds like he is too.
cant say much for the tramp though.

one thing, expect the possibility of her coming after you after the letter is sent. 

my exws 'bf' through texts started threatening me and telling me not to fvck with his family after i let his wife know what was going on.
i just thought 'me, fvcking with *HIS* family?'
how stupid can someone be?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

That letter just _has_ to be sent.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> if she is on FB I would flame her so bad I know not the right thing to do but it sounds awesome!
> Send that letter ASAP! Glad he told you.


LOL she is BLOCKED on my FB, his, our son's, and even our joint account. The letter will be sent. And, even if she intercepts and reads it, so be it. I stated in the letter that hubby and I share everything. I have access to all of his info and he has access to mine. And we hide nothing from each other. I do expect that whether he actually gets the letter or not...if he confronts her, she is likely to try to contact one of us, or both of us, to complain. Possibly even creating a new FB account to do it. I say "bring it b!tch"... I told her... I'm not letting go of MY man!

Reminds me of Loretta Lynn's "You Ain't Woman Enough (To Take My Man)"... and yes, I HAD to listen to it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> Did he send a NC letter?


It all went down thru texts. I had asked (because we had, supposedly, been friends) that she stop talking to him because of what I had learned. She got b!tchy with me, and said she wanted HIM to tell her. And he did. He sent her a text, right after reading what she wrote to me, and said he didn't want to talk to her anymore. That he wants to work on our marriage. She raged back at him basically saying "fine, don't ever expect to talk to me again!".... and now this. He had/has never emailed her. Only contact was ever text, FB, and World of Warcraft. Never even knew her address until *I* did a search for her.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Send her fiancée the letter. Just add one sentence to the top: I wasn't planning to send this but she texted him today. It isn't really over yet, at least not for her.

Don't say what the text was as he might try to discount it as harmless. The contact itself is a breach. Let her deal with the fallout.


UOTE=Maricha75;832769]I now have the choice of sending the letter to the OW fiance (unless he is former by now?) or not. I was concerned with whether she would contact hubby on his b-day or not. Nope, she chose to send him a f*cking text today, to say Happy Father's Day! He just said to me that he got a text from someone saying happy father's day, and he doesn't know who it is. I asked the number because my sister got one this morning as well...and he told me. I started shaking. What part of DO NOT CONTACT does she not f*cking understand?? Now, I did type up an exposure letter to her bf a few weeks ago, but obviously thought too much time had passed to send it to him. Now... since she seems to be testing the waters to try to get in again, should I just send it, and mention today's contact? Hubby and I have been doing well, with minor problems. I seriously am thinking of texting her myself, but I know that would be a bad idea.[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> It all went down thru texts. I had asked (because we had, supposedly, been friends) that she stop talking to him because of what I had learned. She got b!tchy with me, and said she wanted HIM to tell her. And he did. He sent her a text, right after reading what she wrote to me, and said he didn't want to talk to her anymore. That he wants to work on our marriage. She raged back at him basically saying "fine, don't ever expect to talk to me again!".... and now this. He had/has never emailed her. Only contact was ever text, FB, and World of Warcraft. Never even knew her address until *I* did a search for her.


Ok, so she HAS been warned and asked(told)to back the hell off.SO, yeah- the letter HAS to go. Expect retribution though.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> Ok, so she HAS been warned and asked(told)to back the hell off.SO, yeah- the letter HAS to go. Expect retribution though.


Oh, yea...definitely has been warned to leave us alone. And I fully expect to hear about it.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Please let her fiancee know. The poor "bastar*" deserves to know before the bit*h* becomes his wife. If he still wants to marry her -- I will make the prediction that he will become a member of TAM and asking for advice.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

jh52 said:


> Please let her fiancee know. The poor "bastar*" deserves to know before the bit*h* becomes his wife. If he still wants to marry her --* I will make the prediction that he will become a member of TAM and asking for advice.*


Possibly, but she claims he was cheating on her, so... idk. kinda surprised she isn't here. Or maybe she is.... :scratchhead:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Another reason I am certain it is a 'fishing expedition' is because she never sent ME a text on Mother's Day. She had my number...stress "had" because she likely deleted me. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Last contact was March 30. Not blocked because I am illiterate regarding that stuff... it will be NOW. We deleted the number from our phones, but didn't think to block it. *And dunno about blocking thru AT&T*. But it's being done. My sisters have my back too.
> 
> And definitely YAY on hubby's part.


$4.99 a month for their "parental controls" add-on to your plan, which lets you block calls and texts to/from whatever numbers you choose.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Just block the number and ignore her and focus on your marriage. Don't let yourself be distracted from what you really want by someone else's delusional state. Trust me on this one, she is just yanking chains. Don't take the bait. You're getting all worked up over a text message, it's electronic communication. Think about how little power she has if that's all she can manage. Honestly, why feed into it, it will only encourage her to know she has got your attention and has certain knowledge that she is causing problems in YOUR home. I would not let on, I would block and ignore and get on with your life.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

Maricha, I think this chick sent that message to your old man for your 'benefit' rather than his, if you know what I mean. I've been down that road several times in years past with me receiving flowers, panties, gifts, cards, etc., all strategically delivered to the house. Don't hammer on your husband about it. He's being used as a tool to cause trouble.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Just block the number and ignore her and focus on your marriage. Don't let yourself be distracted from what you really want by someone else's delusional state. Trust me on this one, she is just yanking chains. Don't take the bait. *You're getting all worked up over a text message, it's electronic communication. * Think about how little power she has if that's all she can manage. Honestly, why feed into it, it will only encourage her to know she has got your attention and has certain knowledge that she is causing problems in YOUR home. I would not let on, I would block and ignore and get on with your life.


IT was 'electronic communication' the whole time. It was an EA, in text form only. Text via cell, text via FB, text via an online game. It was 'electronic communication' thru the whole EA. No face to face contact ever.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Fvstringpicker said:


> Maricha, I think this chick sent that message to your old man for your 'benefit' rather than his, if you know what I mean. I've been down that road several times in years past with me receiving flowers, panties, gifts, cards, etc., all strategically delivered to the house. Don't hammer on your husband about it. He's being used as a tool to cause trouble.


Oh, I'm aware she did it as a message to me. And I am not hammering on my husband about it. I hugged him tightly and thanked him for understanding my feelings, which he did, based on how he reacted toward me. And, if it had been my EA partner who had tried to contact me, I'd do the exact same thing for him.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Darling send the letter to her boyfriend. He has a right to know. You need to make a big deal about this. Unleash your feminine WRATH!!!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The only question is why you didn't expose to the BF already? this woman tried to set up camp on your claim. You've learned that full exposure is the only way to go in these situations!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Some nerve that ho has. 

I would have texted back, "Who is this?"


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> The only question is why you didn't expose to the BF already? this woman tried to set up camp on your claim. You've learned that full exposure is the only way to go in these situations!


I have learned that, you are right. I didn't come here until at least a month after d-day, and NC. I wasn't sure if there was a time limit as to when it made sense to expose. Plus, I didn't have the physical address until a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

That b*tch is crazy!
I wish you could be a fly on the wall when her SO gets your letter.


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

Expose.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

Phenix70 said:


> That b*tch is crazy!


Crazy like a fox. She knows exactly what game she's wanting to play.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> I have learned that, you are right. I didn't come here until at least a month after d-day, and NC. I wasn't sure if there was a time limit as to when it made sense to expose. Plus, I didn't have the physical address until a couple weeks ago.


Your target audience is not only her husband, she may have told him that some crazy woman will be calling and making false claims. Try get to her parents and a few of her friends as well.

The goal is to not only to have her back off it is to have her see that there are dire consequences for the affair and her fishing attempts .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't understand these women who keep on trying to fish like that. They make me sick.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Eli-Zor said:


> Your target audience is not only her husband, she may have told him that some crazy woman will be calling and making false claims. Try get to her parents and a few of her friends as well.
> 
> The goal is to not only to have her back off it is to have her see that there are dire consequences for the affair and her fishing attempts .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If we hadn't met her in a game, AND if her profile on Facebook hadn't been so private (before we blocked her), I could probably have gotten to a few of her friends. Unfortunately, I know none of them. She lives 1000+ miles away. We literally know no one over there who knows her. I did include in the letter, specifics of conversations we had had with her. Including specific text content. Obviously, I don't have all of the texts at hand now. But certain ones were burned into my memory. Doesn't help (for her anyway) that she told us BOTH that she believed the bf was cheating. Anyway, letter stamped, just waiting to get to mailbox this morning. It's a bit of a trek.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> If we hadn't met her in a game, AND if her profile on Facebook hadn't been so private (before we blocked her), I could probably have gotten to a few of her friends. Unfortunately, I know none of them. She lives 1000+ miles away. We literally know no one over there who knows her. I did include in the letter, specifics of conversations we had had with her. Including specific text content. Obviously, I don't have all of the texts at hand now. But certain ones were burned into my memory. Doesn't help (for her anyway) that she told us BOTH that she believed the bf was cheating. Anyway, letter stamped, just waiting to get to mailbox this morning. It's a bit of a trek.


go to spokeo.com and enter her name, email or phone # you'll be amazed at what you can learn-seriously. Also try jigsaw.com and google her and the bf.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Expose.

In addition, tell your H not to delete texts from her. You can delete them if you'd like, but you need to verify the type of communication that is happening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> go to spokeo.com and enter her name, email or phone # you'll be amazed at what you can learn-seriously. Also try jigsaw.com and google her and the bf.


That's the weird thing. spokeo brought them up, but didn't show names of relatives, for either of them. That's how I narrowed down the address. Searching for relatives has proven tougher... I could pay, but I don't have the cash to do it on any sites. And the bf... he's even more private! Seriously, I was only able to learn his NAME via a birth announcement about their son 1.5 years ago! And, I went to spokeo after that. Got the basics, and figured the likely current address was the one they both were located, since she said they live together. So, yea, I have done searches. Just seemed most things came up empty or nearly empty. I will try jigsaw. I do know her myspace (private) her email (very little came up there as well), and of course Facebook. Not trying to give excuses, just every search I have done has given a dead end... save for a few things. At least I got the address now, and I am relatively certain it will be forwarded if he did move out, or if they moved from that address. 

I fully expect retaliation tho. In a way, I look forward to it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Letter sent this afternoon when I got our mail. Now, I wait. I didn't put return address on the envelope. I expect she will notice the mail stamp is my state, tho. Who knows? The most important part is that it is sent. If she intercepts, there is always FB or figure out where he works....still searching about her family tho.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Havent heard anything?????


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Not. A. Word. 
It's funny, really. I half expected her to retaliate. Then again... mail may not be there yet, OR she intercepted it. Either way, I would have expected a text or call from her. Oh, and I did put a call/text blocker on hubby's phone (mine too). I blocked her immediately on his. Left it open on mine for one reason: I want her to text me, damn it! LOL

I told hubby that I sent the letter. I told him that I blocked her and he smiled, squeezed my hand, and kissed me. He couldn't care less what she thinks lol. But damn it! I wanted her to retaliate! It IS possible it hasn't gotten there, yet. Michigan to Washington, and it wouldn't have been picked up from our mail drop box til Tuesday afternoon anyway.

So....still waiting.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Finally got a response from her, not him. She sent me a text, after she was sure I would be in bed, I am quite certain. Here it is:

"omg ur so f*ckin hilarious with the letter. LOL he alrdy knew everything that happened and he doesnt care. we both got a great laugh outta it. thnx for that. and take care u insecure selfish person hahaha"

For the record, my brain hurt reading that text. I had abbreviations for most things....and skipping apostrophes, etc. Anyway, I am thinking that either 
1. She is lying (he never read it) and she intercepted it.
2. She wants me to THINK he's ok with it. When, in reality, he chewed her out.
3. Rug sweeping at it's finest..and they are perfect for each other... a match made in hell. LOL

Thoughts?


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Maricha, you know the drill. The OW will always, always think that she's superior to you. Delete that text and go have raunchy sex with your H and don't let her intrude in your thoughts any more. I know it's hard but you've WON and any brain space she occupies from here on out is a huge waste!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the fact that the text was filled with errors and abbreviations indicated either she was in a rage/rush to text you or she is just an idiot


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

I vote that option 1 is spot on. With that said- I would block her and let her be the miserable ho she is. Put your energy into YOUR H.
As Iheart said- YOU WON! Move on. In this case apathy is your best revenge. AND block her number!!! Remove her from your life. You cant move her totally out of your head but you can move her from your everyday life. The sooner the better. 

Getting my h's AP to the point of NC was the best day. And I plan to keep it that way if possible. If she raises her ugly head in our lives again its GAME ON. BUT she knows I have PROOF of the EA so that could mean her job so I THINK she will stay in her hole right where she belongs. However, I know the day is gonna come when we run into her. She works 12 miles from our house and Im sure we will cross paths again someday. I dont know what my reaction to her will be on that day. Guess it depends on how long it is from now and IF she tries to talk to my H. Until then, Im moving on w/o her as best I can. I carry her in my head but Im trying not to let her rule my life. Its a challenge for sure. Not to feel like second choice. Thats the hardest part for me.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

I can imagine that would be how the OW in our story might respond if I sent something to her and did not call or email her BF directly. They are so skanky and messed up. On that note, you can let it be, or you can text her back and say "I am glad that you and your SO are laughing - laughter is the best medicine and Lord knows you need it....have a good life - I am going to go have some raunchy porn sex with my husband now. 

Then block her number forever!


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Send another letter, certified mail. Odds are she interceppted it and her mean spirited message is an attempt to dissuade further contact.
We all have a moral obligation to watch out for other BSs, like her boyfriend.
BSs unite:smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if you know OWH's work place you could place a quick call stating you just wanted to check that he got the letter and if he has any questions


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I DID send a short reply, telling her I am glad she came clean with her boyfriend (although I obviously do not believe she did), and left it at that. Time to move on with MY man!


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

I still think the boyfiend deserves to know. I also think your H should have the balls to do the disclosing. He screwed this guy over. How does he feel about having hurt this guy?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it got intercepted. She's also scared which is why she sent the text.

Can you send it to his work?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Oh, and AR, I don't know where he works. All I know is his name, and where they live. It took a lot of digging to get even THAT much. I believe he works at Walmart... but in most larger cities, you know how many there are around!

Just for the record: I would expect my husband to send a letter if one of my EAs tried to fish as well. Hell, I'd help him search for the spouse's name and work info so he COULD do it... to avoid interception. But, they are out of our lives now, and that's what matters.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> I still think the boyfiend deserves to know. I also think your H should have the balls to do the disclosing. He screwed this guy over. How does he feel about having hurt this guy?


That's the hard part. While he feels horrible about getting involved in the EA with this woman... more because it hurt me than anything... I don't think he has given this guy any thought. If we base everything on what she told us (I know, cheaters lie)... he was cheating, too. Only HIS was physical (according to her).

ETA: Girl friend of mine made an excellent point: if the guy DID, in fact, read it, and laughed it off... then he obviously doesn't really think much of her. Of course, if he did what she claims he did, that much is obvious anyway...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> the fact that the text was filled with errors and abbreviations indicated either she was in a rage/rush to text you or she is just an idiot


I agree with this.

If he had already known and was ok with everything, she would probably have never texted you. You hit a nerve. She's very upset. I'm sure he's not happy at all.

Think of this, you are a BS and receive the letter you sent. Even if you knew it all what are you going to do? Trigger. That letter would be a HUGE trigger.

You done good.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> If we base everything on what she told us (I know, cheaters lie)... he was cheating, too. Only HIS was physical (according to her).


thats just it.
you never know the lies the other person tell someone to get what they want.

could have been a way to justify her actions to your h or to get sympathy from your h so she could make her move if she wanted him first. or it could be the truth.
you will never really know and at this point, it doesnt really matter.

you have done good.
youve done your part.
toss her out of your head and go fvck your h, and yourself silly.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> thats just it.
> you never know the lies the other person tell someone to get what they want.
> 
> could have been a way to justify her actions to your h or to get sympathy from your h so she could make her move if she wanted him first. or it could be the truth.
> ...


That's the plan 
Also, when hubby woke up, I told him I got a reply to the letter. Told him what she said. He gave me a look like "yea right!"...then he said "of course he's ok with it. if he is, it's because he's cheating too!"

So, yup! Putting her out of my mind, which was working great before Father's Day, and moving on.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> and take care u insecure selfish person hahaha"


:rofl:
just caught this part.

isnt it funny how the other person sees things in their twisted mind?
youre insecure and selfish? :rofl:

thats just like when my exw had her last pa i let om w know about it. he contacted my w and she gave him my cell number and he texted to me that *I* need to quit fvcking with *HIS* family. :rofl:


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

People are so weird:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, I believe that text indicated her rage...hence the name calling.

BTW, her bf being a cheater does not mean he would be ok with her cheating on him. It just means he thinks its fine for him to cheat. 

I think you put an end to her fishing. Regardless of whether her bf got the letter or not, she will want to avoid doing anything to give you reason to send him another letter.


----------

